# Rd 1 Game 2: Bucks @ Heat (4/23 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, April 23, 2013 | 7:30 pm | TV: NBA TV/Sun Sports*









*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Defensively I think we can more or less maintain what we did. Just need to take better care of the ball (19 TO's last game, many unforced) and knock down open shots. Battier/Allen missed 12 3's last night. That's rare.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

If we cut down turnovers to our average it should be a 30 point win. Should be.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

SWEEP SWEEP SWEEP SWEEP!!!

LET'S DO THIS!!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This will look awesome in a month.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That's awesome.

The T-shirt giveaway for tonight, sponsored by Miccosukee.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lets make it 2-0


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Same starting lineup, so no initial adjustment to Sanders being moved to UD, obviously.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick layup by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3 straight turnovers.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not the greatest start


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:|


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

chalmers totally ruining the fast break.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, how did Wade miss that one


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

You literally can't stop Lebron.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD.,...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sloppy start for both teams


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sloppy as hell right now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So much Wario


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice cut by Wafde


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron is too strong


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

UD is playing like ass


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The Mario drive where he got the 2nd foul on Sanders and this last Lebron drive really looked like Spo wanted a timeout, but both times they saw an opening and instead drove.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Haslem is so much suck.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice rewarded flop there, Monta.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

James Franco is going all Green Goblin on us right now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice banker by Mario


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Battier's stroke seems off.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Interior D rotations are so awful to begin this game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Mbah a Moute took only 4 steps there. Cool.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Too many turnovers, and not enough stop.s


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I think Battier and Allen are saving their threes for later


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Ray and Batty really need to make there ****ing three pointers.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wtf was that TRAVEL?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great flare by Battier for that trey


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Battier loves that fast fake and baseline drive :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOOOOOOOOL foul?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, that was clearly backcourt violation before the foul


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Soft call on Anderson


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for that bs call on birdman refs


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Salvaged an awful quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good reversal of a T by that Official.

25-23 after 1

Too many sloppy turnovers and rotations on D. Up 2 though.

Hopefully Wade is locked in with this non-Lebron lineup because he looked lazy throughout that 1st quarter. Watched him make passes and not get back on D, not come back to help out UD on his turnover, then proceeded to just watch while the Bucks had 3 players under the basket.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF!?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

What the hell happened there? Did Lebron get a tech? How was that a jump ball?

NBA officials are so bad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The ref thought Lebron was jumping up and down wanting a foul call, but he was just upset he missed the layup. The ref then realized he made a mistake and rescinded the T.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Come on Wade...really need you here


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Ray Allen post up? genius.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This lineup sucks, the 'Wade only' one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole with the great D, then the great pass to Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BIRD!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Birdblock!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

**** yeah The Birdman


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Birdverse!


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

NICEEEE


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Birdman doing it all this quarter. Sweet banker by Wade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bird...gotta love him. 2nd-chance opp. gets Wade the sweet banker.

This unit is doing a pretty good job. I'm always on eggshells with it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade banker. Bring it back Dwyane!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Missing so many open 3's


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade jogs back behind his man. Sticks a J.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ugh. Wade thinks this is a pickup game or shootaround or something. No energy.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

It will be nice when we start hitting threes at a normal rate again


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole and Wade killing us now. Spo plays Russian Roulette with this lineup. The perimeter mixture doesn't work well.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade County said:


> James Franco is going all Green Goblin on us right now


Lol I think he looks more like Dave Franco


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

You really see why Cole kills all lineups. His J his so streaky, bad streaky. Add to that his questionable decision-making.

Miller Time? No one can hit a 3.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

You guys are nuts. He looks so much more like Josh Hartnett.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Another missed 3. Lordy.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chalmers bro...


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

We look way to frantic out there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Unwatchably bad offense nearly this entire series by us so far. And it's not like it's due to great defense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad 3 by Mario goes in.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Horrible 3 by Rio goes down. We'll take it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

OK...OK...Josh Hartnett meets Franco. I see it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Monta Ellis gets the clear flop called his way. Battier bulldozed over after the pass, no call.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We're shooting 9-32 from 3 in this series.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Might start watching boston vs ny now.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Can't believe how poorly were shooting but well get it together for the second half


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jennings and Ellis have a combined 1 point. That is our lead right now.

Marquis Daniels thinks he's back with the Mavericks tonight too. I still remember him dropping 30 odd on us in that epic Alston game winner game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bron...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh has his Harry Potter invisibility cloak on tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rarely see Lebron jump on a pump fake. Must have thought the shot clock was about to expire.

Nice handoff by Lebron to Wade


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Pat Riley is shaking his head. Don't help up the opponent Lebron.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was a god awful foul Lebron


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Late-clock MBP.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade does a lot of damage on baseline cuts these days


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mbah A Moute can not be playing any better D on Lebron. Lebron still with 15 on 5-6 shooting.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Awful D by LeBron on Redick. Too casual waiting for the block. Pretty bad first half. We're playing 1st-half-of-the-season ball right now.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

LeBron wit a couple plays only him and Kobe can make down the stretch of the second quarter there


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

47-43 at the half

Sloppy half. Much of the same from game 1. Bad turnovers and way too many missed 3's that were open.

Need to get CB more involved.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Bosh only 3 shot attempts.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Our starters our hitting at a very high %

but our bench is 2-13


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh blows the great look up close. This is what happens when he's not engaged and involved early.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:bosh1:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We refuse to take good looks/make good passes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:dwade:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, how did Wade make that pass? Looked like he made it at the last millisecond. Good to see Bosh hit a J

Both teams trading a couple of 4-0 and 6-0 runs this quarter


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

It's true Jennings and Ellis haven't really done anything and yet it's a close game, but they're getting contributions from their front court to supplement that. It's probably actually better for them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quarter of runs.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I see Wade still just stands there when he thinks he is fouled let his man go get a shot or freethrows.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WADE! 

Wow


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

WOW!!!!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

WoW WADE


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade emptying the tank right now.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I thought Wade was Lebron there wow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333

Need him to hit those


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Battithray


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

BattiThray


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Keep getting beaten at the end of shotclocks. Unacceptable.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Jennings, bah


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray2Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CBBBB


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice move by Bosh dribbling off the corner 3 for the pullup.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

12 TOs already. Isn't that our average?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade exploded that quarter. Amazing dunks.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ray...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Man Spo needs to give Miller and Shard some burn. Ray Allen is giving us nothing.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole is giving us nothing. Should give Mike his mins.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What is LeBron doing with these TOs this series? Awful mistakes.

Now we have to rely on a lineup that hasn't done much beyond Wade, who's probably pretty spent right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awful turnover to end the quarter

68-65 after 3

Quarter full of runs. Bucks ended on a 5-0 run.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Awful end to that quarter. Yikes.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

These NBATV commentators keep saying the score wrong "Bucks by Three"


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ didnt score that quarter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Tough for him to go a full shift without a score.

To LeBron's credit, the spacing was terrible on that last possession.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron starting the 4th quarter on the floor.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LBJ stays in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BIRD and1

great qork by Lebron and Birdman


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice! LBJ and Bird pad their rebounding stats and get the and1 opp. instead of just 2.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig: layup


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole's crazy. Got lucky that worked out that time in him getting fouled.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wonder if Erik rests Wade until the final 7.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BIRD!!

Love this energy


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That Cole dunk would've been NASTY, but was a stupid attempt.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 33333

What a run!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

COL333333333333


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Well that escalated quickly


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

BOOM


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

There we go, just needed to put a little run together


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

the **** was Cole thinking on that dunk attempt? :laugh:

Reminded me on James Jones dunk attempt last year. Think it was against the Pacers.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The fact that Norris has gotten more athletic throughout these 2 years shows the difference in NBA and College strength programs. He'll throw something nasty like that down one day.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron is playing weird, man. What was that?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awful call


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Right? Bed-shitting refs all game.

Wade on pace for 35 mins if he finishes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BIRD!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Scary collision


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Two Bud Lights for Battier tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow. We're winning the board battle 39-27.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron having a relative stinker.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

These 3's are way too wide for them to not start dropping soon


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray hits his toughest 3 tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Man, our D still isn't good.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thray Allen, finally


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Shooting 44% to their 49%. This is nearly as bad a game as we can play, save for tapering the TOs off. Only 13 now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WTF, Chris?

Ray 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Thray again!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray now just 4 3's away from passing Reggie Miller for most 3's in the postseason.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole finally hits one of his wild mid-range Js.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm excited to go on the road, these jerseys make me wanna cry.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Crazy how the bench was really awful for a lot of this game, but you look at their +/- and they're all high.

Ray +26
Cole +16
Shane +17
Bird +14

No surprise that it was that group + Lebron that was in for the great 4th quarter run


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:joel: with the J

Lebron's 25 and 20 point playoff streaks snapped.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Haha Joel with the fadeaway


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 98-86

Lebron played one of his worst playoff games in a while, but he along with the bench went on that great run to start the 4th that pretty much put this game away.

Wade looked slow and lazy to begin the game, but wow did he have some explosive dunks. 

These 3's should start dropping with regularity soon. They're way too wide open for them to not be going in.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Awful showing, really in both these home games. Need to play a lot more focused on the road or this will be an unnecessarily frustrating series.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bucks will need to sweep from here to get Jennings' "Bucks in 6" prediction


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn...it's too late to buy LP mobile? I saw they were doing a discount for the Playoffs and was going to get it this week.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

League pass works for the playoffs in the US as well? 



> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 3m
> Battier got four stitches for his chin. This would be a good time for him to say he likes Jack Daniels.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I guess just mobile. I opened my GameTime app and a pop-up came up saying it was discounted for the Playoffs.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bird matched the other Chris' PTS/REBS in 20 less minutes. Need to get Bosh more engaged. He must've been on an intergalactic adventure.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> I guess just mobile. I opened my GameTime app and a pop-up came up saying it was discounted for the Playoffs.


http://www.nba.com/tntovertime/ works on mobile. Was watching the Knicks/Celtics game on there a little bit ago. And if your cable provider allows it, im guessing the watch ESPN app will work for the games they have on as well.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

All the games are blacked out for me. Even in mobile. 

****ing frustrating.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> All the games are blacked out for me. Even in mobile.
> 
> ****ing frustrating.


In Canada you cant get the LP international?

Just noticed not all TNT games are streamed on the overtime site.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yup. I'm guessing I typed in the desktop URL earlier when I was trying because it was saying my device wasn't supported. Figured the non-OT games were NBATV/ESPN (I do have that app BTW), but then noticed the Denver game isn't on. Had to stream parts of our game because my cable was freezing.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

NBA TV blacked out only a couple times for me...For like 6 seconds.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Heat need to play better, or they are gonna get bounced before the finals. Here's hoping they are just warming up.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> In Canada you cant get the LP international?
> 
> Just noticed not all TNT games are streamed on the overtime site.


Honestly, I don't even know what I have.

I think I have League Pass but the app is called NBATV. No idea about international or not. Doesn't say it anywhere.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

BlackNRed said:


> Heat need to play better, or they are gonna get bounced before the finals. Here's hoping they are just warming up.


Did you see how we played last year before the finals? I think we are going to be okay.


----------

